# 10-74 Money Shots



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

I thought I'd throw these up while it cools.

RTW.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

NOW THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT!!!

way to go rick, looks hot. i cant wait o see this thing together and painted.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

those welds are awesome, like scary awesome


----------



## trevorh (Jul 31, 2006)

WOAH! thats the sickest looking frame Ive ever seen! very very good job rick!


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Holy crap, that's rad!!! That thing looks indestructible. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

It's like God possessed rick and built us a bike! 

I'm speechless, envious, drooling, gasping, fainting, wetting myself . . . 

That's one hell of a bike, rick. 

Keep on welding, man!


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Soooo nice


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I currently have the biggest boner known to mankind. This will be porn on two wheels.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

nice job bro! now for a sick a fvck paint job


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

very nice welds


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

what are we looking at for a color.? i suggest something opaque-ish to show off those amazing welds, something like a candy green


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I dub thee Saint Rick


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll take one. How much?


----------



## rickthewelder (Sep 16, 2005)

crazy Jim said:


> I'll take one. How much?


If you are serious, e/m me @ [email protected]
RTW.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I wanna be serious too! Too bad I've no money . . . :cryin:


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

creamage of the pants


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

rickthewelder said:


> If you are serious, e/m me @ [email protected]
> RTW.


How much would you sell one of those frames for?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

yea how much


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Rick.. I might have a future project of a 24'' bike for you in the future


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

you gots skillz


----------



## d-boy000 (May 12, 2006)

hardrockcromo said:


> what are we looking at for a color.? i suggest something opaque-ish to show off those amazing welds, something like a candy green


something like this may look cool


----------



## MT Road (Sep 26, 2004)

WOW nice looking man.. real sick... C


----------



## pontoon (Jun 15, 2006)

All Hail Saint Rick The Welder


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

that is incredible.....how much does it weigh?


----------



## Prime8 (Apr 19, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> It's like God possessed rick and built us a bike!
> 
> I'm speechless, envious, drooling, gasping, fainting, wetting myself . . .
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

d-boy000 said:


> something like this may look cool


You can't link off your computer.

And it looks like you're linking to a folder. IMG tags are only for picture file formats.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

hardrockcromo said:


> what are we looking at for a color.? i suggest something opaque-ish to show off those amazing welds, something like a candy green


Opaque means that it's solid and you can't see through it. You might want something more translucent.

And even if it is a solid color, you'll still be able to see those welds. It's not like you're trying to show off heat discoloration or anything. And it's not solid colors are going to completely fill in and smooth over those beads.


----------



## toyota200x (Sep 9, 2005)

Can you make me a trials bike? :thumbsup:


----------



## d-boy000 (May 12, 2006)

i scrolled down and saw the aditional options:thumbsup:


----------



## hardrockcromo (Sep 19, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Opaque means that it's solid and you can't see through it. You might want something more translucent.
> 
> And even if it is a solid color, you'll still be able to see those welds. It's not like you're trying to show off heat discoloration or anything. And it's not solid colors are going to completely fill in and smooth over those beads.


good point, i was thinking of the bmx bike on another thread w/ translucent green paint and you could see the heat discoloration. but i still cant believe those welds..no machine can ever have that kind of worksmanship :thumbsup:


----------



## fast14riot (Sep 16, 2005)

Very cool, but I was wondering what type of jig set-up you are using and what tubeset is it? 7005 so you don't have to heat treat it? How much to build me one but with 4130 and 1" seat/chain stays and bmx dropouts with V-brake bosses on top of the chainstays and 24" wheels?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice Frame.


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

That thing looks sweet rick.

Do not delay in getting it heat treated and built my man!!!


----------



## brokenbikes (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks good Rick - very solid stuff. Do you build a lot of custom bikes, or is this just a project you're working on?


----------

